# Is it okay to take a hedgehog as baggage on an airplane



## Desperodo

I don't have my hedgehog yet, but I will in February. In April, I'm flying from Saskatchewan, Canada to Ontario, Canada for 9 days. I don't trust anyone to look after him/her. I've looked into the airlines, and for all of them hedgehogs have to go as baggage. I don't think that's fair, but oh well. Rabbits, cats, dogs, guinea pigs, etc. can go in the cabin, but hedgehogs can't! 

So what would be the risk factors of flying a hedgehog? 
The airline said they keep the cabin and cargo space the same temperature and pressure. 

Can hedgehogs get medication to knock them out for a while from a vet? The same way a dog or cat can?


----------



## LarryT

I've shipped many puppies and none of the airlines I have used will accept a sedated pet.


----------



## Little Hogs

The breeder I am using is flying mine in on Contentinal Airlines as cargo. They have used this airline before and like them. Give the airlines a call and aske what types of pets they fly. Also check with your local zoo. They use commercial airlines to fly in thier 4 legged residents.


----------



## V2Neal

Desperodo said:


> ... guinea pigs, etc.


Tell them it's a Bush Pig. :lol:

Seriously though, good luck with it.


----------



## fracturedcircle

check this out: http://hedgehogvalley.com/travel.html


----------



## susanaproenca

That was so informative, thanks for sharing .


----------

